# TO FEEDER OR NOT TO FEED?



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

what is your prefered choice and reply here to tell us why?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2004)

Might as well start with feeders.

They're probably safe because by the time the tank cycles they will have already been quarantined.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

if stupid goldfish can live throughout the cycle, what do we cycle before getting a piranha which is hardier than a goldfish? just a question.

I suggest using feeders (the natural way).


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

kouma said:


> if stupid goldfish can live throughout the cycle, what do we cycle before getting a piranha which is hardier than a goldfish? just a question.
> 
> I suggest using feeders (the natural way).


 that is a VERY VERY good point, but i think that ammonia can cause future gill problems and growth stunts but not sure, iv gone with the feeders


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Go natural! Feeder's ...........


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Even though a tank finishes going thru its cycle and all water tests have been made, I would still use a feeder as guinnipigs. Ps may be hardier than feeders, but you can never always be too sure just by testing water alone. I found that out the hard way thriugh my Piraya.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Even though a tank finishes going thru its cycle and all water tests have been made, I would still use a feeder as guinnipigs. Ps may be hardier than feeders, but you can never always be too sure just by testing water alone. I found that out the hard way thriugh my Piraya.


 so are you saying that, by using feeders its a safety measure to ensure safe water?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Even though a tank finishes going thru its cycle and all water tests have been made, I would still use a feeder as guinnipigs. Ps may be hardier than feeders, but you can never always be too sure just by testing water alone. I found that out the hard way thriugh my Piraya.
> ...


 I wouldnt stand by my words on feeders being the absolute answer on knowing if your water's safety level is great after cycling. As stated Ps are hardier than what feeders can endure. I usually use them AFTER all water levels are tested and confirmed safe, just for the sake of pushing the safetiness of my fish.

If a feeder dies within a day or 2 after cycling, your Ps would still be able to stand the toxications in the tank, but it would surely show me that the levels are even more dangerous if they were to die that soon.

Just my method on safe-guarding my tank.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

well my 30 feeders are still going strong, thing is my levels read:

ammonia 0.8ppm
nitrite 0.12ppm
nitrate 25ppm

nitrate is already being produced after 8hrs of adding bio spira????








doesnt this mean the bio load is low? i constantly feed them wafers so the golds are swiming round with waste hanging out at all times so the ammonia produced is greater, im gonna give it a week of constant overload feeding so the bacteria can multiply and have an increased bio load


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

nothing better then the real thing


----------

